# Weird mindset



## Aaron46589 (5 mo ago)

Hi 

I just wanted to ask if anybody else has experienced an altered mindset. What I mean by that is everything feels confusing and jumbled. You are constantly analysing your thought process. How do we imagine? Where do thoughts come from? How can I see pictures in my head? How can I visualise things in front of me? Then when you try and answer these questions you get confused and anxious because you can’t find the answer.

your constantly analysing everything and you start wondering is that normal should I be able to do this. You feel trapped in your own existence. Hopefully somebody can relate or maybe offer some advice on how to deal with this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Georgewright6 (Nov 15, 2016)

yes been through that it’s the contravening battle between dp trying to make you not think to allow itself to fade away and go and anxiety trying to make you think to figure it out, the confusion comes from the battle of anxiety and dp feeling like they are trying to do opposite things, my advice from someone who has recovered once before is try not to concentrate on your thoughts and emotions that your struggling to feel and understand and focus on getting your anxiety level down which will subsequently bring your dp level down which will allow things to make more sense and allow you to let things go better, it’s very back and forth as you may know and can be horrid and it takes some time, i found thwle understanding comes from accepting you can’t understand, if you just had anxiety you wouldn’t be trying to figure every single little thing out but with dp and anxiety together it makes you analyse every tiny detail because it doesn’t make sense to your brain. 


Just focus on lowering your anxiety level even if you can’t feel it and feel numb, the more numb you are the more anxious and confused your mind is underneath the dp hense why your are so dp’d and numb, see the numbness and confusion as anxiety and with time it will become easier


----------



## Aaron46589 (5 mo ago)

Georgewright6 said:


> yes been through that it’s the contravening battle between dp trying to make you not think to allow itself to fade away and go and anxiety trying to make you think to figure it out, the confusion comes from the battle of anxiety and dp feeling like they are trying to do opposite things, my advice from someone who has recovered once before is try not to concentrate on your thoughts and emotions that your struggling to feel and understand and focus on getting your anxiety level down which will subsequently bring your dp level down which will allow things to make more sense and allow you to let things go better, it’s very back and forth as you may know and can be horrid and it takes some time, i found thwle understanding comes from accepting you can’t understand, if you just had anxiety you wouldn’t be trying to figure every single little thing out but with dp and anxiety together it makes you analyse every tiny detail because it doesn’t make sense to your brain.
> 
> 
> Just focus on lowering your anxiety level even if you can’t feel it and feel numb, the more numb you are the more anxious and confused your mind is underneath the dp hense why your are so dp’d and numb, see the numbness and confusion as anxiety and with time it will become easier


Thanks I appreciate the advice


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

The questions you are posing here are ones that have plagued philosophers for millennia. The fact that you ask them and don’t have all the answers to them puts you in good company.

The difference between us and those guys is not our obsessive interest in those topics but perhaps the reason why we are so interested which, as you pointed out, is that “altered mindset.” We experience ourselves in a different way than others and in a different way than we used to; and in such a way that we feel disconnected from our surroundings (and therefore intensely focused on our own internal thoughts and sensations), and so we feel an particular imperative to find those answers, thinking that it might be the key to recovery. Answering those questions might be interesting, however it’s unlikely to lead us back to how we used to be.

So what is the answer? You got me there. But ignoring those thoughts and trying to direct your attention on your surroundings, especially being engaged in casual and mundane social interactions can be helpful, a lot of people have found.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Like you said Aaron, it’s a state where you are constantly analyzing your own thoughts. Analyzing thoughts will just create more of that unnecessary junk/trapped feeling in your mind so I think it’s obvious that less thinking about your thoughts is better. Keeping it simple is what allows us to be sane. So try not to create complexities about it, otherwise you are just deceiving yourself. I’m guilty of that


----------

